# Neuer Tauschthread von mir!



## kiaro (24. Juni 2009)

> Zuletzt aktualisiert am 03.07.09


[/quote]




> *!!!Achtung!!!*
> Ich versichere euch, dass beinahe alle meine angebotenen Spiele komplett und in einem guten - sehr gutem Zustand sind. Außerdem ist der Großteil der Spiele die deutsche Erstauflage. Ausnahmen stehen in Klammern [ ].






> *Legende:*
> 
> * = Momentan nicht zum Tausch/Verkauf stehend


[/quote]




> > > *Ich besitze:*






> *Nintendo Wii (5)*



Mario Kart Wii *

Mario Strikers Charged Football *

Sam & Max Season One *

Super Smash Bros. Brawl *

Wii Sports




> *Nintendo GameCube (3)*



Battalion Wars *

Digimon Rumble Arena 2

Fifa 06




> *Nintendo DS (10)*



Advance Wars - Dark Conflict

Locks Quest *

Mario Kart DS *

Mega Man ZX [Keine OVP]

Pokemon Diamant [Keine OVP] *

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon - Erkundungsteam Zeit [Keine OVP]

Pokemon Perl *

Pokemon Ranger [Keine OVP]

Soul Bubbles

Star Fox Command [Keine OVP]




> *Game Boy Advance (4)*



Pokemon Feuerrot [Keine OVP] *

Pokemon Rubin [Keine OVP] *

Pokemon Saphir [Keine OVP] *

Super Mario World: Super Mario Advance 2 [Keine OVP] *




> *Sony Playstation 2 (1*



Original (13)

Brothers in Arms Earned in Blood

Brothers in Arms Road to Hill 30

Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs

Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 *

Gun

Medal of Honor Frontline

Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 *

WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2009 *

Tekken 5

Test Drive Unlimited 

TNA Impact! Total Non Stop Action Wrestling *


Sony Playstation 2 Platinum (5)

Dragon Quest - Die Reise des verwunschenen Königs

Ratched & Clank *

Ratched & Clank 3 *

Star Wars Battlefront II




> *Computer - PC (5)*



Der Herr der Ringe - Schlacht um Mittelerde

Die Siedler - Das Erbe der Könige

Far Cry [Englische Version]

Kane & Lynch - Dead Men

Need for Speed - Most Wanted




> *!!!Achtung!!!*
> Die Spiele, welche ich suche, sollten in einem guten Zustand sein, am besten mit originaler Verpackung und Beschreibung.
> Ihr könnt mir auch eure anderen Spiele anbieten, aber dann gebt mir bitte den Link eures Tauschthreads, wo diese aufgelistet sind.
> Achja ich bin nicht bei Ebay angemeldet, deswegen werden Ebay Angebote ignoriert.






> > > *Ich suche:*






> *Nintendo GBA (2)*



Pokemon Blattgrün

Pokemon Smaragd




> *Nintendo DS (6)*



Custom Robo Arena

Giana Sisters DS

Rune Factory - A Fantasy Harvest Moon

Super Princess Peach




> *Nintendo GC (5)*



Battle Stadium DON

King Kong

Knights of the Temple

Mario Kart Double Dash

Star Fox Adventures




> *Nintendo Wii (3)*



Deadly Creatures

Indiana Jones und der Stab der Könige

One Piece Unlimited Cruise 1 - Der Schatz unter den Wellen




> *Sony Playstation 2 (6)*



Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas

One Piece: Grand Adventure

Prince of Persia [Egal welches]

Ratchet Gladiator

Ratchet & Clank 2

Sly 3




> *Computer (9)*



Age of Empires 3

BattleForge

Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII

Blazing Angels 2: Secret Missions of WW2

Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars

Supreme Commander

The Chronicles of Riddick - Assault on Dark Athena

The Chronicles of Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay

Tom Clancy's HAWX




> *Computer-Zubehör (2)*



PC Gamepad [Es ist egal, ob es schnurlos/wireless oder mit Kabel ist]

Playstation 2 zu PC Adapter



> *Oder bietet mir einfach eure anderen Spiele an!!!
> Aber bitte mit dem Link zu euren Threads.*






> Zuletzt aktualisiert am 03.07.09


----------



## ACM (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte Interesse an Kane and Lynch.
Kannst ja mal bei mir reinschauen on was dabei ist:   
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7884112&x=4


----------



## kiaro (29. Juni 2009)

ACM am 26.06.2009 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte Interesse an Kane and Lynch.
> Kannst ja mal bei mir reinschauen on was dabei ist:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7884112&x=4



Nein, ist nix dabei.


----------

